

Tell HN: Android Developer Console now equipped with analytics - sharmajai

Today when I logged into my android developer console under the download statistics for each of my apps I had a Statistics link.<p>The following statistics are available for an app:
App install breakdown by:<p>* OS version<p>* Device<p>* Country<p>* Language<p>On the side it also shows similar global market statistics.<p>Besides it also shows how the number of downloads increased over time.<p>All of this is shown using Google analytics style pretty graphs and charts.
======
dtwwtd
This is a welcome improvement! Much more detailed than the spreadsheet I've
been keeping of downloads over time.

I did notice that the data they're providing is only going back until
December. Are other people noticing this too?

------
metachris
Finally! Very welcome and highly wished for.

Interestingly there seems to be an error: a spike on Jan 1st to almost double
the regular installs, getting back to the normal number on Jan 2nd (confirmed
on a number of apps).

